

DropShop – Sell anything from your DropBox - olivetree365
https://getdropshop.com/faq

======
cstross
Does DropShop handle VAT accounting under the new EU tax regimen for cross-
border sales?

Because if not, this isn't really going to play well with small-scale
producers in the EU:

[http://euvataction.org/tag/vatmess/](http://euvataction.org/tag/vatmess/)

(For values of "not going to play well" that tend towards "involve committing
felony tax evasion" because the whole VAT mess imposes onerous accounting
requirements -- with no lower bound on volume.)

------
rottyguy
Seems like a play on "Shop Til You Drop" may have worked better here.

